# I have a rear view car camera and I ask for help in connecting direct to my Tv through RCA port. The camera has 3 wires; red, white and uncoated.



## Okoth Elvis (Jun 11, 2020)

Please help split this 3 wires, red white and uncoated, to video and power so that I can view direct to my Tv


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 11, 2020)

With no model numbers of any kind, know way of telling. 

To me, since this is for a car, I would "guess" the red goes to +12VDC, the white to -12VDC and the bare goes to chassis ground. I would also guess in the car it was initially installed in, it connected to the car's video monitoring system via BT or some other RF method. In other words, not sure you can use it with your TV.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 11, 2020)

And i would guess
Red to 12v+ (power feed)
White is Video feed (to yellow RCA connector on tv )
Braided uninsulated is 12v- Connected via Earth strap.

Not saying bill is wrong  but it makes no sense to have 2 negative connections and no video feed  and as bill says


Bill_Bright said:


> With no model numbers of any kind, know way of telling.



The Specific vehicle workshop manual may have a diagram showing connection to vehicle (which you may adapt to your needs)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 11, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Not saying bill is wrong but it makes no sense to have 2 negative connections and no video feed and as bill says


I am suggesting (clearly "guessing") the white is negative and the bare braid is ground. Yes, negative and ground are typically tied together, but there is often a separate ground for EMI/RFI (noise) suppression. 

As far as "no video feed", there wouldn't be a wire if "wireless" (Bluetooth or RF). I note the tailgate camera on my neighbor's RAM pickup connects to the console monitor via RF. It is not wired, except for power.


----------

